# Killington 3/2/20



## Zand (Mar 2, 2020)

Arrived at Skyeship right around 10. Started the day off with a few Bear runs...warmed up on Bear Claw before hitting the woods. Hit Growler next which was slick up top and I thought I was getting myself into trouble but it started getting better after a minute or two and was an enjoyable run. They got a generous dusting of snow last night and it was snowing/graupeling this morning so it mixed in well with the base. Next run was Centerpiece, my first time in there. Similar to Growler, a bit steeper up top and I accidentally went off a small cliff but all was good. Coverage was good in both, an occasional rock but nothing much. To get to Growler you have to go down a few hundred feet of OL which was very slick between the bumps.

Moved over to Superstar next via a nice upper Skylark to Skyebits. A little skied out as it usually is. Hit one of the best glades in the east, Julio. I was surprised at how deep it was top to bottom. Top skied beautifully and the rock garden wasn't bad at all. Finished up that side with Old Superstar which had some decent bumps with icy troughs. Onto Lower Ovation which had a scary amount of ice and frankensnow but luckily plenty of soft snow along the left treeline to make it nice.

Headed up the Gondola into the Light. Nice soft packed powder. Continued onto Lower Cascade which can be frightening when it's groomed but skied nicely for some reason today.

Hit two runs down Big Dipper off Canyon, keeping it between the rope and the treeline. There was a bottomless layer of powder almost all the way down and it was a spectacular run. Love when you can't hear your skis. Also did a nicely groomed Rime down to the Throne. Coverage was better than I expected...a bit thin facing south but ive seen it a lot worse. Snow was like butter in there too.

Hit a kind of ugly Powerline over to a silky Chute and hit Low Rider and an unmarked line. Both were very nice, a bit softer as they got some sun, but plenty of coverage. Hit Royal Flush which was in classic spring condition...thin with bare spots and soft bumps. Did one more rerun on Big Dipper before heading in for a quick lunch.

After lunch I hit Anarchy which was the best glade of the day. Low traffic made for perfect packed powder the length of the run. Hit Juanita which was similar to Julio, slightly worse in the rock garden. Did a run down the whales of Superstar...the manmade was actually pretty soft and carveable. The last pitch was actually soft spring snow which I didn't expect, very fun.

After one more Julio run I headed back to Bear to ski the Fiddle. Unfortunately the entrance off OL Express was roped so had to ski the same slick bumps as earlier. The next cut across brought you out below the cliffs. So while you missed the real deal, the lower half also has plenty of rocky, gnarly spots as well. Nice and soft down there.

Finished up with Thimble which had some ice and some soft snow and took Great Eastern to the creek. Must've been the quickest 6 hours ever, felt like I was there for 2 hours but by far one of the most fun days I've had this year.

Sugarbush is up next this weekend.


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2020)

You can get into Growler without touching OL, head like your going to wildfire and take OL express, from there u can drop into growler.


----------



## Zand (Mar 3, 2020)

skiur said:


> You can get into Growler without touching OL, head like your going to wildfire and take OL express, from there u can drop into growler.



Crap...i meant I had to use OL to get to Centerpiece


----------



## Pez (Mar 3, 2020)

How late in the season to they keep sky ship open on weekends? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (Mar 3, 2020)

Pez said:


> How late in the season to they keep sky ship open on weekends?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They try to keep it open till BMMC weekend which is early this year (4/4) since easter is on its normal weekend.


----------



## Pez (Mar 3, 2020)

thanks.  going to try and make K sometime this month.  skyship is the easiest for me.


----------

